# Spare Bulb Kit for a Autotrail Apache 2011 (Fiat Ducato)



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

Have been trawling the web for a spare bulb kit for continental touring.
Had no joy for a 2011 model. Anyone know of a supplier?

Nidge


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

A bulb kit will probably not be appropriate as the rear lights and high marker lights will have been fitted by the converter, not the van/ vehicle manufacturer.
May be easier to identify what bulbs you need and go to a motor factors, or similar to purchase your exact requirements.
The original vehicle bulb details should be in the handbook, and your dealer or converter can advise on the others.

HTH

TR5


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Try here they list up to 2011

http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/custom_mods/bulb_finder/car_bulb_master.php


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Nidge if you go into halfords they have them all numbered, look for fiat ducato 2006 onwards I think it is , then the coordinating box number which will be on the shelf, can't remember what I paid but not expensive


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don't know about the X250 (after 2006) but the handbook for the 2005 X244 model gives the wrong bulb numbers i.e. what the book says does not match what is fitted (headlamps).
Best to check what is actually fitted and then buy from your chosen source.
Other than that go down the genuine Fiat route to be certain but likely to be considerably more expensive than the pattern supplier route.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

JohnGun said:


> Nidge if you go into halfords they have them all numbered, look for fiat ducato 2006 onwards I think it is , then the coordinating box number which will be on the shelf, can't remember what I paid but not expensive


Hi,

Did try our local Halfords, they were having a shop refit and it was total mayhem to say the least.

Asked the lad in the shop about the bulbs plus some other products and just got blank looks to every question. I'm afraid Halfords did not inspire much confidence!!!!!.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think that branch MUST need a refit, staff and all. Most Halfords very helpful.
It looks like a Motor Factors for you and possibly a better choice. As previously pointed out, the Ducato parts should be easy to obtain, even at Motorway stations. As for the parts fitted by the body builders, either the handbook or direct checking of the lamps may be required. They should all be available over the counter.
Alan


----------

